# 1966 Dash and door paint question



## MyOldGoat (Jan 15, 2012)

My dash, doors and inside A posts were sanded and primed before I bought my car so I don't have a reference to go by. I'm down to 2 interior colors to pick from and from most of the pictures of turqouise interiors the dash, dash pad, inner A posts and inner top section of the doors are that color. My question is regarding parchment interiors. I have seen in some pictures those components being black while in other pictures those components being parchment. I know ultimately it's the owners taste preference, but what would be the "correct" factory color of the dash, dash pad, inside A posts and inner top door for 1966 parchment interiors? Thanks again everybody for the help


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

they would be black...:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I respectfully disagree. A parchment interior would have white A pillars and white upper door metal. The correct color is Cameo Ivory, which is lighter than the parchment of the seat covers. The dash, carpet, steering column, steering wheel and package tray would all be black.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

was just looking at my resto manual in the library....i stand corrected by the Master...:seeya:...thanks GeeTee


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Kick panels are black too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a few pics.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

One more! :cheers parchment looks sweet with a Turquoise paint job. This is a Montreaux Blue 1967 GTO.....:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks awesome Eric!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks John, That was my 'baby" that I sold for 'seed' money to build the current one.....


----------

